# RELEASE base and STABLE ports



## sigo (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to use basesystem in RELEASE ver. and update it *only* by using freebsd-update. I would also use the ports in STABLE ver.

In which version should I have the source in /usr/src? RELEASE or STABLE?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

The ports and base are two separate entities.


----------



## sigo (Jul 9, 2012)

Of course I know. I do not know what version I have to keep the source in /usr/src. RELEASE or STABLE?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

The sources for the base OS are in /usr/src/. If you want to stay at a -RELEASE what version do you think the source should be?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2012)

sigo said:
			
		

> I want to use basesystem in RELEASE ver. and update it *only* by using freebsd-update. I would also use the ports in STABLE ver.
> 
> In which version should I have the source in /usr/src? RELEASE or STABLE?



The ports tree does not branch.  There is no -release or -stable version, just the current version.


----------

